# FPS and Muzzle energy



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I googled these words and got a pellet gun website with formulas for figuring whatever you need for FPS, energy, projectile weight, very good and informative= TRY IT=


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Bugar said:


> I googled these words and got a pellet gun website with formulas for figuring whatever you need for FPS, energy, projectile weight, very good and informative= TRY IT=


Is this the one you are talking about:
http://www.pyramydair.com/site/articles/formulas/

Also, take a look at the utility I posted here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/78-really-handy-round-ball-ballistics-calculator/


----------

